# Problema Audio!!! impossibile avviare server sonoro aRTs [R]

## marco.mac

Dopo vari ostacoli, molti risolti da me e altrettanti da voi, sono riuscito ad installare gentoo e a mettere kde...

ora però è uscito fuori un altro problemino... 

non sento l'audio... eppure non so perchè... ho compilato il kernel con genkernel e l'unica cosa che so dirvi è che se provo ad aprire il sistema sonoro mi da questo preciso errore 

```
Impossibile avviare server sonoro aRTs per individuare possibili metodi di I/O del suono.

sarà disponibile solo il rilevamento automatico.
```

cosa c'è che non va?

----------

## micio

Domanda stupida ma alle volte può succedere   :Embarassed: ... Ti sei ricordato di aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo audio??

```

gpasswd -a tuoutente audio

```

Micio

----------

## marco.mac

si l'ho fatto... e cmq anche se non lo avevo fatto ora lo ho rifatto ma nn funge lo stesso... mmmm potrebbe essere un problema di plugin audio?

----------

## 102376

la flag arts l'hai messa???

----------

## marco.mac

flag arts??? no  :Sad:  mo ce la metto...

poi che devo fare?

ho fatto "emerge -pv amarok" ma penso non serva a niente...

----------

## 102376

forse ho capito...... prima ti ho risposto al problema che hai posto.... ma immagino che il problema è far andare qualche mp3

cmq io ti dico arts non lo uso, da solo problemi. immagino che non sai nemmeno cosa sia arts.poi da kde4 mi pare che lo tolgono del tutto.

quindi disattiva la use flag arts.... da make.conf

molto probabilmente vuoi solo far funzionare il suono e sentirti gli mp3.....

quindi:

intanto installati alsa, compilalo sul kernel. e qui ti rimando alla guida.........

in oltre emerge -pv amarok vuol dire --prented --verbose, cioè Fingere di installare + o-.

io ti rimanderai a leggerti il bel manuale di emerge che magari impari ad usarlo.

scegli ALSA FORNITO CON IL KERNEL

 Avvertenza: I metodi descritti di seguito sono da usare in maniera esclusiva. Non si può avere ALSA compilato ed usare allo stesso tempo media-sound/alsa-driver: il sistema audio non funzionerà sicuramente.

qui le guide per il desktop guardale tutte.[url]http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/index.xml?catid=desktop

[/url]

quella che ti serve al momento è:

```
http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml
```

intanto fai così----- magari hai culo e genkernel ti ha gia sistemato il supporto per il video.

allora dai 

```
emerge alsa-utils
```

poi 

```
alsaconf
```

insomma segui la guida dal punto 3. Configurare/Testare ALSA

se così non va dovrai ricompilare il kernel....

noi siamo qua

PS. impara a installarti il kernel manualmente, meno problemi e forse impara anche qualcosa di nuovo, (esperienza personale)Last edited by 102376 on Thu Aug 23, 2007 5:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marco.mac

farò tutto ciò che mi hai suggerito...

e poi non vorrei ripetermi ma questo forum mi piace troppo... siete sempre disponibilissimi...

grazie zocram!!! grazie a tutti!!!

----------

## 102376

leggi questa guida lo so è lingua  ma quando l'avrai capito ti tornerà tutto molto + chiaro.

ps nemmeno io che uso gentoo da un po' lo so usare a dovere.... 

poi c'è sempre il forum se non capisci

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2

----------

## marco.mac

grazie mille il suono funge da dio!!!!!!!!!!

ho sculato...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 102376

spero che abbia finito di leggere la guida, hai aggiunto alsa al runlevel fatto tutto vero??

altrimenti ti capita come a me che ci ho perso una settimana a capire il motivo per cui ogni volta che spegno il pc il suono poi non funzionava +  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marco.mac

tutto fatto... ancora grazie!!!

----------

## !equilibrium

 *zocram wrote:*   

> cmq io ti dico arts non lo uso, da solo problemi. immagino che non sai nemmeno cosa sia arts.poi da kde4 mi pare che lo tolgono del tutto.

 

se non erro, già l'attuale versione di kde-3.5.x in portage viene patchata per eliminare arts.

----------

